# Recommended Transfer type for Moisture Wicking Shirts



## ktkiffer (Jun 23, 2016)

I've been cutting decals for moisture wicking running shirts and am interested in purchasing transfers instead for large orders. Which transfers work best? Thanks!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

For one color I use FM Expressions for their 15 cent ones.


----------

